# Yawning tortoise??



## lucylee (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi i have a ten year old tortoise which has recently come out of hibernation. I have noticed that when he is picked up and put outside first thing he yawns/opens his mouth. Seems ok otherwise is eating and moving around ok, my others all seem ok. Is this normal??
thanks


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 12, 2012)

What kind of tortoise do you have? Seems normal to me!


----------



## Tom (Apr 12, 2012)

And where in the country are you?

Hello and welcome.


----------



## lucylee (Apr 12, 2012)

Arizona Sulcata said:


> What kind of tortoise do you have? Seems normal to me!



Hi 
he is a spurthighed tortoise 
i am from portsmouth uk 

thanks for your replies


----------



## nickercrombie (Apr 12, 2012)

My rf does that all the time! I posted a picture a little while ago of him actually, I think it's hilarious, and as far as I know it's a normal thing to do.


----------



## ascott (Apr 12, 2012)

Normal


----------



## lucylee (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks for all your replies i was just concerned as none of my others have done this


----------



## Greg T (Apr 13, 2012)

When I went to feed mine this morning, one of them greeted me with a huge yawn, looked at me for a second and then came over to eat. I've seen them yawn a lot, so it must be normal. I'd like to get a video of it sometime.


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2012)

make sure it is eating and gets a good drink. are the nostrils clear? sometimes what looks like yawning, can be trouble breathing..


----------

